# Site General > Site Info > Sticky Forum >  More POTM Themes!

## JLC

Hey Folks!  How about some input on new ideas for upcoming POTM monthly themes?? 

Here are some ideas I have.  The top three will be the next three themes we run and if there is a close 4th, we may throw that one in, too.  

*1. Flowers* (photos you've taken of flowers in your own garden or wildflowers or whatever...so long as they're real and your own untouched photo!)

*2. Kitties* (domestic kitty cats that have touched your life that you've personally photographed)

*3. Dogs* (dogs or pups that have touched your life that you've personally photographed)

*4. Rides* (your own personal transportation, all polished up and posed for your photo...car, truck, motorcycle, bicycle, trike...whatever! LOL)

*5. Birds* (wild or captive...any great shot of a bird you've managed to take)

*6. Light* (any subject in which light plays a unique role...ie: sunbeams, rainbows, brilliant reflections, etc...use your imagination!)

*7. Wild Herps* (any picture you've taken of a herp subject in its native habitat...ie: not in the zoo or your home! LOL...arachnids welcome)

This poll will run through the month of May.  Enjoy!!

----------


## Spaniard

We should be able to pick 3, I can't decide on one  :Smile:

----------


## icygirl

Yes, these all sound good!

----------


## missi182

If wild herps is chosen, can I put my bp in the grass and take a picture? Oh never mind, I did that last month....lol

I like sitting and waiting for birds to photograph, especially hummingbirds (not out yet here), so thats what I chose :Smile:

----------


## snakelady

Any of them sound good.  :Smile:

----------


## panthercz

How about doing them all (I like the idea of all of them) just spaced out, a different one each month?

----------


## JLC

> How about doing them all (I like the idea of all of them) just spaced out, a different one each month?


A different one each month is definitely the plan.  And we may eventually do them all.  I just like a little freedom to throw in other new ideas from time to time...rather than lock into the next seven months.  

So don't be afraid to vote and fear your favorite might "lose"...there's no losers here!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Ohh this is a hard decision...They are all great. 

Hmm I will have to come back later and choose..

----------


## recycling goddess

flowers, light and rides!!!

----------


## ChicaPiton519

would the ride have to be OUR car, or can it just be a REALLY awesome pimped out friends car?

----------


## Houzi88

Anyone know of any good cameras that take amazing clear pictures?

----------


## panthercz

> Anyone know of any good cameras that take amazing clear pictures?


Sure, what's your budget?

----------


## MeMe

what about rats/mice?


 :Embarassed:

----------


## fergie

I voted flowers seeing as it's the summer and all the flowers are out in their beautiful bloom.



plus i have some cracking flower photies

----------


## Houzi88

> Sure, what's your budget?


 Like $200.

----------


## Laooda

Flowerdogs and birdherps.......  :Embarassed:

----------


## icygirl

> what about rats/mice?


Hey that's a cool idea, seeing as lots of people on these sites breed their own feeders, but own some as pets.  :Good Job:

----------


## invadertoast

> Like $200.


I have a Canon SD1000 that I bought last year for around $250. They're now $179 at walmart with a 1G memory card. I LOVE this camera, it's super easy to use, has a million settings, and takes great pictures/video. Plus SD cards are cheaper by the day, and it powers on really fast.

My mom's b/f won a Poloroid i830 at work and it's terrible. I think it's around the same price as my Canon. It doesn't save pictures, doesn't focus, has errors all the time, and the LCD cracked without any reason.  I bought him an Olympus FE220 and it's great, it also has the instruction manual programmed in.  I used to have an Olympus D490 (2.1mp) and it easily took as good or better pics than my 7.1mp Canon. The D490's can be had REALLY cheap now as they're kind of outdated, but it was a fantastic camera. 

*EDIT* Forgot about my Konica Minolta Dimage E500. This camera was great for about a month, then it ate AA batteries like it was going out of style and wouldn't always focus. 1 out of every 25 pictures or so would come out "okay."  When it stopped powering on when I REALLY needed it (pics of my work for my portfolio) I had to break down and buy my Canon.  SO happy with the Canon, lol

Ok I'm done - just thought I'd share as all the cameras I've had experience with are in your price range (aside from the D490, which was over $400 when I got it about 8-9 years ago)

----------


## mischevious21

I say doggies! I just love dogs, and would love to see what people have  :Very Happy:

----------


## MeMe

> *EDIT* Forgot about my Konica Minolta Dimage E500. This camera was great for about a month, *then it ate AA batteries like it was going out of style* and wouldn't always focus.



Ughhh...I know all about that!

My Fuji does that all the time. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frankykeno

How about local historic buildings.  We have such a diverse group here from all over the world.  I'd love to see a lot of photo's of the historic or meaningful buildings local to their areas.  Here in Toledo we have some stunningly gorgeous old homes and some lovely government buildings with the kind of dedication to the building trades that you just don't see much anymore.  :Smile: 

Also how about "out your window".  The idea of this is you stand back and shoot out at window of your home.  What's your favorite view each morning?  Is there a window you look out of and dream?  An amazing view of the city lights from your picture window or some deer that come to visit that you watch with your morning coffee.  That sort of stuff.

----------


## MeMe

Oh Jo I love the out your window and the historical buildings idea! I live about an hour from DC..an hour from Richmond....and 5 minutes from Old Town Fredericksburg! 

how bout also historical sites?

----------


## kc261

I love Joanna's ideas too!  I think the "out your window" one could be especially fun!

----------


## Schlyne

I love the "your window idea".

----------


## Pieluvspooh

I really like the 'out your window' idea or historical places, I live in the Scottish Borders and we have some pretty great scenery and historical building/sites etc!  :Very Happy:

----------


## JLC

Thanks for all the votes and the great info, everyone!  This gives us some GREAT ideas for future POTM themes!  (I really like the window idea and the rats/mice one, too!)

----------


## hoax

OHHH OHHH what about BABIES!!!! I love babies......  :Razz: 

But seriously I like the window thing the most...

----------


## Beardedragon

We should have a Rat/mice/asf contest! Were aways seeing pictures of cute ones in Avatars and stuff, so why not? Another good one, though different, should be best photo shop work :Smile:  Gos against things but im talking the most talented work wins :Taz:

----------


## ThyTempest

I think the rodent theme is a good idea too...I know a lot of people on the forums like breeding their own feeders just as much as the reptiles they feed.

----------


## ThyTempest

> How about local historic buildings.  We have such a diverse group here from all over the world.  I'd love to see a lot of photo's of the historic or meaningful buildings local to their areas.  Here in Toledo we have some stunningly gorgeous old homes and some lovely government buildings with the kind of dedication to the building trades that you just don't see much anymore. 
> 
> Also how about "out your window".  The idea of this is you stand back and shoot out at window of your home.  What's your favorite view each morning?  Is there a window you look out of and dream?  An amazing view of the city lights from your picture window or some deer that come to visit that you watch with your morning coffee.  That sort of stuff.


I really like these ideas too, MSU's campus has a ton of history.

----------


## Texas Dan

I know this is old, but for Ride.. can I take a picture of my shoes?

----------


## Darkice

I think a good one would be "Things on Fire"

----------


## hoax

What about black and whites? I know there is no photo editing (or at least expensive) but this could be cool I really like black and whites....

----------

JLC (05-11-2009)

----------


## kc261

This could work for any of the photo categories, but I think one at a time would be more than enough.  One month we could allow photo editing...all those pics of rainbow BPs and other cool effects, just to see who could come up with the coolest one!  Another similar possibility would be captioned photos... to see who can come up with the funniest one!

----------

JLC (03-24-2009)

----------

